# Transmission Services/Flush?



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I am about 66K miles. This is about the time I typically do a transmission services on my other vehicles. I know the manual says lifetime fill, but that's not a good idea unless someone doesn't plan to keep their vehicle to 100k or simply like buying transmissions. 

Has anyone done a trans service on their Routan? Anyone take it to a Chrysler/Dodge dealer to get done? Chrysler transmission services are usually really cheap; less than a $100 from my past experience. If it was a drain pug and spin on filter, I would do the job. I don't believe it is and I haven't heard about this trans yet. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I paid an independent shop about $140 to do a pan-drop and refill. It was over an hour labor. A few VW dealerships near me quoted around $200, maybe a hair north of that even. But all the VW dealerships recommended against having it done and clearly didn't want the work. If you do go the dealership route, this is one that I would think a Dodge/Chrysler dealership might be a bit cheaper than VW, if they were willing to work on a Routan.

It is a sealed unit, but Wiki Bentley manual says to service it at 120k miles under normal use and 60k miles if you use it for towing, fleet, or as a taxi or police vehicle. So it is serviceable. That made me feel more comfortable having the pan-dropped and drain & refill done at 60k miles b/c I just don't trust fluids for 120k miles and "lifetime fluid" is meaningless b/c everything will last the life of the component if you never change the fluid. The component will just crap out much sooner. I did wait on the filter replacement b/c it is way up above the pan and much more involved (i.e., labor $$$) to get to it and replace it, so I will do that at the 120k service if it lasts that long.

I watched the guy at the shop do it, and I wouldn't tackle this one myself, although I guess it's do-able. It's just a real mess. I just think it was well worth the money spent for the hassle and mess factor. If you have a lift, then that might change the considerations. 

A couple thoughts:
A simple pan drop and drain/refill should be about 5-1/2 quarts. Not sure if this is applicable to the 62TE, but some Chrysler transmissions are known to be easy to over-fill and leading to transmission damage/failure. The dipstick was deleted by Chryco and no longer there, even though the dipstick tube is still there (you can google 62TE transmission dipstick and see aftermarket conversions if you want to "correct" this omission and install a dipstick). But if you don't, then just note how much ATF you drain and put that much back in.

Make sure you get the OEM gasket adhesive silicone caulk-style sealant from the VW or Chryco dealership. Also, the pan sits at an angle facing forward. The lip on the pan is not uniform all the way around, however, and it wants to leak from the front-left of the pan if you're not super careful with the sealant gasket. Again, use the OEM gasket from the dealership.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I talked to the VW dealer I go to, they said they would not recommend any vehicle to wait until 120k miles even though the manual says that. They recommended 60k service and said they can do it. About $250 or thereabouts. They said they were able to do the service.

I called a Chrysler dealer and asked if they could do it. They said they would and quoted me $250. If I chose between the two of them, I would go with Chrysler. They are going to do these a lot more and will have the proper fluid and filter on hand. The VW dealer said they would have to check and that meant a technician that has probably never done one and may overlook some of the knowledge Chrysler techs will have. When the time comes, I will probably go to the Chrysler dealer.

As far as third party shops, independent shops, I must say I will stay away from them for the Chrysler products. The reason is that years ago when I had a Cummins 12 valve, I had to get some work done on it at a local transmission shop. This shop is well known locally among the dealers and does a lot of transmission rebuilds for the dealers and other shops. They have a good reputation. Anyway, as I was walking through the shop I was doing what I do and asking all kinds of questions about everything. He had this rack of small bottles sitting on the shelf under a stack of generic/universal transmission quarts. I asked what it was and he showed me. There were various formulas of transmission fluid modifiers. He said you mix the little bottle with the generic fluid to make the properties of whatever fluid you needed. I asked if he had one for Chrysler, because I knew that Chrysler now requires ATF+4 which is a substantially different fluid from the old Chrysler fluids and is a fully synthetic. He said yes and showed me the bottle. Needless to say, I was really disappointed and shocked. He will rebuild a transmission for the dealer and then add a cheap fluid and a little bottle of modifier and call it ATF+4. Long story short, I came to realize that if you go to a dealer, you should at least get the fluid and filter you pay for. And sometimes, dealer products are superior to independent shops. 

In fact, this shop even had a modifier for the NV4500 Manual Trans that goes into the Dodge 12 valves. That fluid is the same transmission fluid that goes into the VW DSG trans. And if you are familiar, you will know that is not cheap stuff and has it's own unique formulation that will destroy transmissions if the correct fluid is not used.


----------



## bmeaz (Jan 18, 2014)

*Scan Tool?*



Zambee500 said:


> I paid an independent shop about $140 to do a pan-drop and refill. It was over an hour labor. A few VW dealerships near me quoted around $200, maybe a hair north of that even. But all the VW dealerships recommended against having it done and clearly didn't want the work. If you do go the dealership route, this is one that I would think a Dodge/Chrysler dealership might be a bit cheaper than VW, if they were willing to work on a Routan.


Did they have to do anything with the scan tool / vag-com? I had a 2003 Dodge Grand Caravan and when I did the transmission service myself it was shifting differently (hard and erratic). I did some research online and it turns out they have to reset something when you do a trans service on that model, lots of people online who had done it themselves and had to go the the dealer. I got that done and it was fine. ($100). I even watched the guy do it and it took him about 5 minutes. I used to be a tech so I understand paying for the tool cost, but I would rather have them do the whole thing if I am going to pay in the end. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

bmeaz said:


> Did they have to do anything with the scan tool / vag-com?



Not that I am aware of. Although I do wish I had the transmission 'memory' reset using starscan. I've heard/read that can be a huge improvement, especially with multiple drivers using same vehicle. 

The Routan is Chrysler through and through, so it's all Starscan. VCDS/Vag-Com don't do anything with the Routan.


----------



## bmeaz (Jan 18, 2014)

Zambee500 said:


> Not that I am aware of. Although I do wish I had the transmission 'memory' reset using starscan. I've heard/read that can be a huge improvement, especially with multiple drivers using same vehicle.
> 
> The Routan is Chrysler through and through, so it's all Starscan. VCDS/Vag-Com don't do anything with the Routan.


Thanks for your response, sorry for my delay in posting back. I had the transmission reset on my 2003 Caravan and it was like a different transmission after that. However if you did not notice any difference in the way it felt I would assume it is not required. Unfortunately it was required on my 2003. 

Thanks again for your response. 

B


----------

